# Does my new Samsung A30 Inifnity-U phone work in USA? What bands do I need?



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2019)

__





						Samsung Galaxy A30 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




this is my phone. what carrier should I use in the USA for 4G LTE?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2019)

https://www.signalbooster.com/pages...quencies-of-cell-phone-carriers-in-usa-canada

There you go


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2019)

tigger said:


> https://www.signalbooster.com/pages...quencies-of-cell-phone-carriers-in-usa-canada
> 
> There you go



looks like a big fat no to me. but at bottom of that link it talks about signal boosters, but it just confuses me.  well this sucks


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2019)

bump, can someone just give me a yes or no (and if yes what carrier do I use in USA?). i am still confused by all this crap.


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2019)

What bands does your phone support?  If you don't know, what is it's exact model number?

Are you aware if it's an unlocked phone?

EDIT:  Just saw your link.  I'd go with a t-mobile or at&t based isp based on what you've provided.  You only support lte band 5 out of all our bands, and they deploy it a fair bit at least where I live.  Mind, you WILL NOT have very good lte coverage.  It will mostly suck and probably work primarily in the city.  3G Data and calls will work fine though.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> What bands does your phone support?  If you don't know, what is it's exact model number?
> 
> Are you aware if it's an unlocked phone?
> 
> EDIT:  Just saw your link.  I'd go with a t-mobile or at&t based isp based on what you've provided.  You only support lte band 5 out of all our bands, and they deploy it a fair bit at least where I live.  Mind, you WILL NOT have very good lte coverage.  It will mostly suck and probably work primarily in the city.  3G Data and calls will work fine though.



thanks for the info, do any phone plans still exist that have 3g unlimited? maybe one of the knock off tmobile ones like cricket wireless or something, or straight talk from walmart. heh i dunno


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> thanks for the info, do any phone plans still exist that have 3g unlimited? maybe one of the knock off tmobile ones like cricket wireless or something, or straight talk from walmart. heh i dunno



MVNOs maybe.  I think most providers have a "safety mode" where if you go over your data cap, you get throttled to 3g speesds, which is basically the same thing as "3G unlimited"

Keep in mind you'll never see much above 1mbps in 3g coverage stateside.  And that'll be a rarity.  3G is like early 2000s DSL on a good day.

There's also the fact some ISPs are closing down 3G.  Verizon in particular will do it at the end of this year.  AT&T has a plan for some years from now.  T-Mobile has yet to announce even a 2G closure, so they are probably safest.  No idea on Sprint, but honestly, is Sprint even relevant here?  I don't think so.


----------



## flmatter (May 29, 2019)

Are you moving to the US? Or just visiting?  If it is just visiting then contact your cell provided and ask them which network they piggy back on in the US. You may have to up your plan to International, like I did with Verizon when I drove thru Canada to Alaska a few years back. My phone worked fine in Canada with Verizon, call were expensive as heck but data(text, email and browsing were fine).
If you are moving to the US then I would find a carrier that works with your phone,
Here


----------

